# Sleep apnea



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Anybody else have sleep apnea, and use a C-PAP?
I just started using my machine again (new) last night.
I remember from years ago, the first week I didn't sleep to well, but after, I did good.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I have had it at least 25 years or so. Went in for a sleep test and all that nonsense when it started. The Doc said he couldn't get a machine till I went to the ear eye nose throat and rectum specialist. A pal at work who was going through the same thing said the specialist tired to stick a rubber hose up his nose. Me and him both chickened out on getting the machine.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I have been using a CPAP for so long, it's hard to sleep without it.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> I have had it at least 25 years or so. Went in for a sleep test and all that nonsense when it started. The Doc said he couldn't get a machine till I went to the ear eye nose throat and rectum specialist. A pal at work who was going through the same thing said the specialist tired to stick a rubber hose up his nose. Me and him both chickened out on getting the machine.


That's odd? I went in for the "sleep study" and confirmed, severe obstructive apnea. Three weeks later (DR reffered back to medical, and insurance finally said "get this done), and I went and picked up the machine and got fitted for the proper mask.
I would get retested, especially if you wake up with headaches, or start having memory issues like I am currently.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the tip on that. I try to follow Rush Limaughs health instructions and stay away from doctors as much as possible. I like to nearly not been able to go sleep during the sleep test. That was pretty nutty. I seem to be ok now. Lost a few pounds..moved over to light beer etc. Guy I worked with a long time had it bad. He said he lost 20 lbs and didnt need the mask again till he gained the weight back. I will try to stay skinny for a while. lol.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Had 2 sleep studies,could not reach rem sleep and they could not come to a decision to give me a machine or not.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I've had my CPAP machine for a year and a half now. Falling asleep at a traffic light made be seek help. I've got 2 different masks. My primary choice is a nasal thing that goes under the nose with 2 parts that just barely insert into the nostrils. My first mask was the standard over the nose type, but it would frequently move off the nose and wake me up with the noise and jet of air. I keep it as a back up. My little (wife's) dog is going thru 2nd puppyhood and can't hold it thru the night. But at lest he gets me up (about 4:00 AM) and by the time he's back inside, I can't get to sleep again. So I frequently take 45 minute to over an hour's nap. I found myself waking myself up from my snoring, so now I even use the CPAP for naps.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Count me in CPAP for six years. Loosing weight is a big help.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I am going to step in here as the professional. Some of you may know I am a Respiratory Therapist. When I first came on this forum I owned a company on the Oregon coast that all we did was Respiratory issues. Thanks to Obamacare I no longer own it.
Now OSA or Obstructive Sleep Apnea is no joking matter. If you have it, get it treated. I am on a CPAP my wife is on one. Now I am over weight but she is not. Hers is due to a smaller than normal airway. A CPAP can help with diabetes, high blood pressure, insomnia, migraines and so on. 
As I read this post, I am shaking my head. There are a lot of doctors that apparently are quacks. If a CPAP does not work for you, change the mask. There are hundreds of masks out there, don't let them BS you into thinking there are not. Also try to stay with the local companies, the big companies are not very good at helping you. Lincare and Apria were my best forms of advertisement. If you are not getting rim sleep, get a CPAP. I will say I am one of the FEW that does not reach RIM sleep every night, but I do most nights. 
If you have questions talk to a Pulmonologist. Or if you want the unabridged version PM me. I will help in any way. It has changed my life. Out of the 1500 patients we had probably 95% would say the same thing.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

My wife had been after me for years to get this done. She said there were times at night I would stop breathing. What made me finally get up off my duff and do it was I stopped breathing for so long I flew straight out of bed and was then able to breath.

My snoring could wake the dead. A bunch of us got arrested once a number of years ago in a Podunk County for suspicion. Stone building, stone walls. 2 of us snored so badly that they let most of us out because they couldn't hear their radio's. That has lessened quite a bit and I'm able to get by on 4-5 hours of sleep.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Gunn said:


> I am going to step in here as the professional. Some of you may know I am a Respiratory Therapist. When I first came on this forum I owned a company on the Oregon coast that all we did was Respiratory issues. Thanks to Obamacare I no longer own it.
> Now OSA or Obstructive Sleep Apnea is no joking matter. If you have it, get it treated. I am on a CPAP my wife is on one. Now I am over weight but she is not. Hers is due to a smaller than normal airway. A CPAP can help with diabetes, high blood pressure, insomnia, migraines and so on.
> As I read this post, I am shaking my head. There are a lot of doctors that apparently are quacks. If a CPAP does not work for you, change the mask. There are hundreds of masks out there, don't let them BS you into thinking there are not. Also try to stay with the local companies, the big companies are not very good at helping you. Lincare and Apria were my best forms of advertisement. If you are not getting rim sleep, get a CPAP. I will say I am one of the FEW that does not reach RIM sleep every night, but I do most nights.
> If you have questions talk to a Pulmonologist. Or if you want the unabridged version PM me. I will help in any way. It has changed my life. Out of the 1500 patients we had probably 95% would say the same thing.


Well I don't know how long ago that was but the local companies here suck, all of them. They act like they are doing you a favor by even talking to you. Getting supplies can be a nightmare. I have not choice but to use them. I will find out how internet companies work with medicare but most don't take insurance. Since I'm new to medicare I'm still trying to figure things out.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

My wife has for over 5 years. It saved her life. She was not sleeping, her health was going down hill. I called or family Doctor and he had a sleep study done with in 2 days. that was the problem. All those other jerks messed around for almost a year. 
She has to ensure she keeps her mask in good shape and change when they should be . We take the Machine even on the bike with us.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Gunn said:


> I am going to step in here as the professional. Some of you may know I am a Respiratory Therapist. When I first came on this forum I owned a company on the Oregon coast that all we did was Respiratory issues. Thanks to Obamacare I no longer own it.
> Now OSA or Obstructive Sleep Apnea is no joking matter. If you have it, get it treated. I am on a CPAP my wife is on one. Now I am over weight but she is not. Hers is due to a smaller than normal airway. A CPAP can help with diabetes, high blood pressure, insomnia, migraines and so on.
> As I read this post, I am shaking my head. There are a lot of doctors that apparently are quacks. If a CPAP does not work for you, change the mask. There are hundreds of masks out there, don't let them BS you into thinking there are not. Also try to stay with the local companies, the big companies are not very good at helping you. Lincare and Apria were my best forms of advertisement. If you are not getting rim sleep, get a CPAP. I will say I am one of the FEW that does not reach RIM sleep every night, but I do most nights.
> If you have questions talk to a Pulmonologist. Or if you want the unabridged version PM me. I will help in any way. It has changed my life. Out of the 1500 patients we had probably 95% would say the same thing.


Always nice to bump into somebody who really knows about some of the discussions around here. Thanks.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks @Gunn
Good info.

About 18 years ago, I was younger, fitter and thinner. I worked out hard and lived good, but my sleep habits sucked.

Instead of a CPAP, my ENT doc saw that my septum was crooked and my sinuses needed bored out. A Septoplasty fixed my septum/nose and I guess doc used a drill with a wire brush to clean my sinuses! Good stuff!

No more snoring and relatively good sleep habits since.

Funny story, my pre-surgeryMRI revealed that I broke my nose twice!

I thought I won those fights! Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

inceptor said:


> Well I don't know how long ago that was but the local companies here suck, all of them. They act like they are doing you a favor by even talking to you. Getting supplies can be a nightmare. I have not choice but to use them. I will find out how internet companies work with medicare but most don't take insurance. Since I'm new to medicare I'm still trying to figure things out.


If the locals won't work with you screw them. If you are going to go on line, Verus was pretty good. I get my stuff from the VA and my wife gets hers from Verus. My wife is on Medicare and they take it. I don't know why people had problems with Medicare, we loved them. Most Insurance companies only pay what is "Allowable" and Medicare sets what is "Allowable". Good Luck


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Thanks @Gunn
> Good info.
> 
> About 18 years ago, I was younger, fitter and thinner. I worked out hard and lived good, but my sleep habits sucked.
> ...


Slippy I don't know if you had OSA. Because OSA has nothing to do with your nose. OSA is when you sleep, the tongue rolls back and in conjunction with the uvula it blocks your airway. Maybe when they did surgery the shaved your uvula? If a person has Central Sleep Apnea that is completely different. That is a neurological problem.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Deebo said:


> Anybody else have sleep apnea, and use a C-PAP?
> I just started using my machine again (new) last night.
> I remember from years ago, the first week I didn't sleep to well, but after, I did good.


I have a slight case of it, but I decided against using a machine, it was too much irritation at the time. Things may change though, and old age has been a trial for me; so anything is possible.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Gunn said:


> Slippy I don't know if you had OSA. Because OSA has nothing to do with your nose. OSA is when you sleep, the tongue rolls back and in conjunction with the uvula it blocks your airway. Maybe when they did surgery the shaved your uvula? If a person has Central Sleep Apnea that is completely different. That is a neurological problem.


Oh my &#8230;&#8230; Slippy has a shaved uvula? :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Gunn said:


> I am going to step in here as the professional. Some of you may know I am a Respiratory Therapist. When I first came on this forum I owned a company on the Oregon coast that all we did was Respiratory issues. Thanks to Obamacare I no longer own it.
> Now OSA or Obstructive Sleep Apnea is no joking matter. If you have it, get it treated. I am on a CPAP my wife is on one. Now I am over weight but she is not. Hers is due to a smaller than normal airway. A CPAP can help with diabetes, high blood pressure, insomnia, migraines and so on.
> As I read this post, I am shaking my head. There are a lot of doctors that apparently are quacks. If a CPAP does not work for you, change the mask. There are hundreds of masks out there, don't let them BS you into thinking there are not. Also try to stay with the local companies, the big companies are not very good at helping you. Lincare and Apria were my best forms of advertisement. If you are not getting rim sleep, get a CPAP. I will say I am one of the FEW that does not reach RIM sleep every night, but I do most nights.
> If you have questions talk to a Pulmonologist. Or if you want the unabridged version PM me. I will help in any way. It has changed my life. Out of the 1500 patients we had probably 95% would say the same thing.


Thanks for your comprehensive professional comments @Gunn!
CPAP for about 10 years now. I use a full face mask, as I have never been able to breath through my nose well... small sinuses. I had chronic pain for several years, and it turned out I was not getting restorative sleep at ALL. Much better now.
As preppers we'll need to prepare to run our CPAP machines to operate in a grid down / EMP scenario. I need to get a system set up whereas I can use the rechargeable batteries with a grid down generating system (solar, wind, paddle wheel).


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Gunn said:


> If the locals won't work with you screw them. If you are going to go on line, Verus was pretty good. I get my stuff from the VA and my wife gets hers from Verus. My wife is on Medicare and they take it. I don't know why people had problems with Medicare, we loved them. Most Insurance companies only pay what is "Allowable" and Medicare sets what is "Allowable". Good Luck


Thanks for this. I just set up my account online.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Night two..
Slept very good, turned my heat setting from 5 to 3, and damn if it didn't get worse. Actually woke up sometime this am with condensation inside the mask, running down my face and onto my shoulder. Yuck. I will try 1 on the heat tonight. My old POS machine, if I didn't have the heat set up high, I would wake up with dry cracked lips, this machine seems 1000 times better.
The wife was like "oh great", because my last machine was so loud, I asked het last night, she said she doesn't even hear the new one. Not that it would bother her, that dang woman can be asleep before her head hits the pillow. 
Yes, I am already trying to figure out how to run it when camping, or grid down.
Order all the supplies they allow, and stockpile them..


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

I battled the condensation build up for a few weeks when the weather was cold. I keep my heat set at 70 and moisture at 2 or 3 depending on room temp. Rare I get build up anymore. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Night two..
> Slept very good, turned my heat setting from 5 to 3, and damn if it didn't get worse. Actually woke up sometime this am with condensation inside the mask, running down my face and onto my shoulder. Yuck. I will try 1 on the heat tonight. My old POS machine, if I didn't have the heat set up high, I would wake up with dry cracked lips, this machine seems 1000 times better.
> The wife was like "oh great", because my last machine was so loud, I asked het last night, she said she doesn't even hear the new one. Not that it would bother her, that dang woman can be asleep before her head hits the pillow.
> Yes, I am already trying to figure out how to run it when camping, or grid down.
> Order all the supplies they allow, and stockpile them..


 The make portable ones that run on battery if you purchase out right they are not to expensive. Warning you need a prescription and the doctors don't want to hand it to you. They want in on the sale, you have a right to it and to purchase any where you wish.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

A couple of thing here: 1. Mentioned here, an EMP situation, If you can find a CPAP brand name "Niagara" (Not Made Anymore) it runs on rechargeable batteries. And I bought a solar charger to use with it. 2. If you get "Rain Out" in the mask or the tube, room temp is to low and condensation is building up. To stop this in the tube have someone sew a "Cozy" for it. That is a tube of cloth that covers the whole CPAP tube. My temperature on mine is set at zero, I can get by on passive humidification. In fact I have been known to put distilled water ice cubes in my tank in the summer. Rain out is very common in the winter. I heard a lot that they couldn't use their CPAP when they had a plugged up nose. BS , get some Pure Eucalyptus oil, put a few drops in the tub. Just like a aroma therapy "Vaporizer". 
The newer CPAP's are real quiet. I always preferred the Resmed brand but to each his own.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes sir, its a resmed. The wife can make a cozy easy. 
I will call the suplly company, and see about getting prescription for battery.
I don't think a nasel only will work for me, I cant keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> The make portable ones you have a right to it and to purchase any where you wish.


That is right. If they try to tell you where to purchase, tell them the government considers that solicitation which is illegal. By phrasing it that way, they think you talked to someone "In The Know" The small battery ones are great, unless you are on an "Auto Titrate" which means it changes pressure as your needs change. I don't think they have developed one for auto yet. When they do I will grab one.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Gunn said:


> That is right. If they try to tell you where to purchase, tell them the government considers that solicitation which is illegal. By phrasing it that way, they think you talked to someone "In The Know" The small battery ones are great, unless you are on an "Auto Titrate" which means it changes pressure as your needs change. I don't think they have developed one for auto yet. When they do I will grab one.


 I my wife case I called the Doctor office and put it in term s they understood. Had the prescription in the mail that day.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Deebo said:


> Yes sir, its a resmed. The wife can make a cozy easy.
> I will call the suplly company, and see about getting prescription for battery.
> I don't think a nasel only will work for me, I cant keep my mouth shut.


If you have the Resmed Airsense (S10) I don't think they have batteries yet. So an invertor from Radio Shak might be the ticket. And you definitely do not need an RX. A good fullface mask is Resmed Mirage Quattro. There are several Quattros, but I personally like the Mirage version the best. The ONLY items you need an RX for are; CPAP, Mask, cushion, filters, headgear and tube. I never figured why you needed RX's for most of those items. Medicare will "Shop" you to make sure the DME are getting RX's also.
Some states like Orygun will check with the patients doctor for compliance of CPAP use. If not compliant, they pull the individuals drivers license.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Gunn said:


> If you have the Resmed Airsense (S10) I don't think they have batteries yet. So an invertor from Radio Shak might be the ticket. And you definitely do not need an RX. A good fullface mask is Resmed Mirage Quattro. There are several Quattros, but I personally like the Mirage version the best. The ONLY items you need an RX for are; CPAP, Mask, cushion, filters, headgear and tube. I never figured why you needed RX's for most of those items. Medicare will "Shop" you to make sure the DME are getting RX's also.


The Mirage has worked best for me.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

What does a hypothetical person need to wear if they dont sleep on their back unless they are real drunk? Dont seem like a mask would work..but just guessing.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> What does a hypothetical person need to wear if they dont sleep on their back unless they are real drunk? Dont seem like a mask would work..but just guessing.


The mask will work for any position BUT stomach. The only draw backs I have on my side is you can hear the mask exhaust if your pillow is in the way. I did not sleep on my back for 20 years until I got a CPAP. It was my body's way of saying "Keep That Up And You Will Die". I always thought I just did not find it comfortable. Now I wake up almost every morning on my back. But I never start out on my back.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Gunn said:


> The mask will work for any position BUT stomach. The only draw backs I have on my side is you can hear the mask exhaust if your pillow is in the way. I did not sleep on my back for 20 years until I got a CPAP. It was my body's way of saying "Keep That Up And You Will Die". I always thought I just did not find it comfortable. Now I wake up almost every morning on my back. But I never start out on my back.


Gotcha. Thanks.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I tend to sleep mostly face down. My head is turned slightly to an angle. This is due to being uncomfortable in other positions because of aches in other parts of the body.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The health effects my wife suffered long term from poor sleep were killing her. She went to a lot of Doctors test an BS. When family doctor did the had the sleep study done. It did not take long and My wife was twenty years younger. If you even think you have a sleep problem get checked. It may be a pain to adjust to it but get over it you will. It won't take long and you will see see a major change.


----------



## rmcmurry (Jan 29, 2016)

My wife and I both have CPAP's. I fell asleep once while driving. I have trouble being in REM sleep as when I dream I always wake up. When I get too much moisture in the hose, I dump some of the water out of the tank. If you overfill the tank, you always get water in the hose. Lin Care is our local company, but they send supplies through another company. Being on disability, I'm on my wife's insurance as my primary insurance. They have issues with how often the supplies are sent and don't want to pay every time.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

rmcmurry said:


> My wife and I both have CPAP's. I fell asleep once while driving. I have trouble being in REM sleep as when I dream I always wake up. When I get too much moisture in the hose, I dump some of the water out of the tank. If you overfill the tank, you always get water in the hose. Lin Care is our local company, but they send supplies through another company. Being on disability, I'm on my wife's insurance as my primary insurance. They have issues with how often the supplies are sent and don't want to pay every time.


Medicare says you get a cushion every month, two filters every month, tube every three months, interface mask every three months, and headgear every six months. DON'T let them tell you different. 
Inceptor: you probably would benefit from a Hybrid mask.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Gunn said:


> Inceptor: you probably would benefit from a Hybrid mask.


Hybrid????


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

inceptor said:


> I tend to sleep mostly face down. My head is turned slightly to an angle. This is due to being uncomfortable in other positions because of aches in other parts of the body.


Sorta the same here on the sleep position..I normally go on the side sorta tilted toward belly down and seem to have to sleep on one arm...which cuts off the blood supply to the arm which wakes me up. I been threating to invent a bed with a hole it to dangle one arm down the hole. Hey any of you old codgers having to go winky tinky at night a lot..got some stuff called flowmax from my doctor. Really does help in that dept.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

inceptor said:


> Hybrid????


A hybrid mask is a special full face mask. It generally has nasal pillows with a separate mouth cushion. It was designed for stomach sleepers I was told. A couple of my patients tried to use them with fairly good success.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Gunn said:


> A hybrid mask is a special full face mask. *It generally has nasal pillows* with a separate mouth cushion. It was designed for stomach sleepers I was told. A couple of my patients tried to use them with fairly good success.


There in lies the issue. I can't stand nasal pillows. That's why I went with a full face mask. Actually the way I do it works well for me.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Deebo said:


> Yes sir, its a resmed. The wife can make a cozy easy.
> I will call the suplly company, and see about getting prescription for battery.
> I don't think a nasel only will work for me, I cant keep my mouth shut.


I also use the resmed. Have had it for ten years. I went through a variety of masks, finally settled on the full face... Took less than an hour to get used to it... According to wife. Went through the rain out problem as well, woke up several nights to a loud bubbling sound , made the mistake once of lifting the hose to try and figure out the problem... Damned near drowned. Tweaked things and no more rain. Only problem ow is I wake up some nights with the mask in my hand and not on my face. Wife thinks this is funny to see me sound asleep with the mask in mid air.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Sorta the same here on the sleep position..I normally go on the side sorta tilted toward belly down and seem to have to sleep on one arm...which cuts off the blood supply to the arm which wakes me up. I been threating to invent a bed with a hole it to dangle one arm down the hole. Hey any of you old codgers having to go winky tinky at night a lot..got some stuff called flowmax from my doctor. Really does help in that dept.


I am going to look at a pillow today, that is supposed to have the cutout! I also sleep with one arm under my head, and sometimes wake up feeling like someone tried to rip my arm off. 
I will update soon.
Slept ok last night, my mornings " I seem less grouchy". 
Did have a bit of a sore throat, and a stuffy nose, so I will back track and see what oil was recommended on the first few pages.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Gunn said:


> A couple of thing here: 1. Mentioned here, an EMP situation, If you can find a CPAP brand name "Niagara" (Not Made Anymore) it runs on rechargeable batteries. And I bought a solar charger to use with it. 2. If you get "Rain Out" in the mask or the tube, room temp is to low and condensation is building up. To stop this in the tube have someone sew a "Cozy" for it. That is a tube of cloth that covers the whole CPAP tube. My temperature on mine is set at zero, I can get by on passive humidification. In fact I have been known to put distilled water ice cubes in my tank in the summer. Rain out is very common in the winter. I heard a lot that they couldn't use their CPAP when they had a plugged up nose. BS , get some Pure Eucalyptus oil, put a few drops in the tub. Just like a aroma therapy "Vaporizer".
> The newer CPAP's are real quiet. I always preferred the Resmed brand but to each his own.


The condensation issue is good, setting on 2 now. I will grab Some Pure Eucalyptus Oil.
And, yes, its a Resmed AirSense 10 Autoset.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Bigfoot63 said:


> I also use the resmed. Have had it for ten years. I went through a variety of masks, finally settled on the full face... Took less than an hour to get used to it... According to wife. Went through the rain out problem as well, woke up several nights to a loud bubbling sound , made the mistake once of lifting the hose to try and figure out the problem... Damned near drowned. Tweaked things and no more rain. Only problem ow is I wake up some nights with the mask in my hand and not on my face. Wife thinks this is funny to see me sound asleep with the mask in mid air.


When I first started using the heated humidifier, I almost drowned also. About the waking up with mask in hand, you might want to have your CPAP "Downloaded". That is where they take the chip and actually read it. It can tell you how you are doing on a night by night basis. I know I have had to have minor changes through the years.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok, no pillows that I saw were worth a shit.
I see some online, probably order one. 
Also stopped by battery store, to get quote, and will probably end up with just a DC converter, tied to the truck.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Deebo said:


> Ok, no pillows that I saw were worth a shit.
> I see some online, probably order one.
> Also stopped by battery store, to get quote, and will probably end up with just a DC converter, tied to the truck.


If I remember correctly; the brand of CPAP pillow we carried was Invacare. We did not sell a lot of them but I think it was the best offered at the time. We conducted business differently. I had 3-5 patients that helped me test equipment.. If the supplier wanted me to carry an item, they had to give me several of them free to try out. I gave them to patients and myself or wife. We used them for 1 week. Then we got together and talked about them. If the majority liked and got benefit from them we then carried the item.


----------

